# Timing Belt or Chain



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have heard conflicting reports that my 86 300zx NA 2+2 has a timing chain.. and some of said it has a timing belt... Which is it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

According to the FSM, it uses a timing belt.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

All VG30 engines have a belt.


----------

